# Voltage Control



## ms0chez (Jun 23, 2011)

For some reason when I save my boot settings for Voltage Control it won't stick cause when I reboot my settings are gone. New to Voltage Control so will appreciate the help.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## ElecTech1 (Aug 27, 2011)

ms0chez said:


> For some reason when I save my boot settings for Voltage Control it won't stick cause when I reboot my settings are gone. New to Voltage Control so will appreciate the help.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


I have also just started having this issue. I have not figured out what is going on yet though. Are you running gummycharged 2.0?


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

Go to the market and download script manager (it's free). Go into /system/etc/init.d and select the S_voltage file. Check the box the says run on boot and select save.


----------



## ElecTech1 (Aug 27, 2011)

hazard209 said:


> Go to the market and download script manager (it's free). Go into /system/etc/init.d and select the S_voltage file. Check the box the says run on boot and select save.


Yess. This did the trick. I set it as boot and root and its ok. When I saved I initially ran it to give su permission. Thanks.


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

ElecTech1 said:


> Yess. This did the trick. I set it as boot and root and its ok. When I saved I initially ran it to give su permission. Thanks.


No problem.

When the hell did Rootzwiki get a thanks button?


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

when i said it could. lol, i was having the same issue thanks hazard


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

hazard209 said:


> No problem.
> 
> When the hell did Rootzwiki get a thanks button?


It's a recent addition ... I think it was added Tuesday or so.


----------

